# Where to buy a Feihu in the US



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I used the search feature, honest I did. I just can't seem to get a straight answer. 
Where would I go to get one of those newfangled nail head feihu forks in the States. One of the cheap plastic ones, preferably. Not that I don't like nice things, but a summer abroad has greatly diminished available funds.
Anyway, is there a US source for them? I hate ordering stuff from China and having to wait a month for it.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

PM me your address and I will send you one....like new but shot a dozen rounds through it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, thanks!
PM incoming :thumbsup:


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

My pleasure. I have too many slingshots anyway. Need to thin out the collection a bit.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I realize OP has been taken care of but in response to his question, I don't think Feihu style slingshots are available through US sellers. I've only seen them on eBay, Aliexpress, and GZK. They always seem to be sellers based out of China.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

stevekt said:


> I realize OP has been taken care of but in response to his question, I don't think Feihu style slingshots are available through US sellers. I've only seen them on eBay, Aliexpress, and GZK. They always seem to be sellers based out of China.


That's all I was coming up with, too.
It looks like Fowler sells some g10 ones, but they're pretty heavily marked up.
They do come with a signed baseball card, though


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

'I hate ordering stuff from China and having to wait a month for it.'

*M.J - depends on which store you order from. Many have a 19-39 day shipping window (admittedly that's torture), a few boast of 12-20 day turn around, and this one claims 8-15 shipping in an email, so I ordered two. As the Trumpet says -"We'll see what happens".*

*Aside from a great price, these POM models are a true 'classic Feihu' shape.  There are a ton of nuanced Feihu models that according to some, compromise the perfect comfort of the classic shape. I was given a cheap resin classic model and have never been so impressed by a frame style, which is why I ordered the POMs. *

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/New-arrival-rubber-band-for-slingshot-closer-spring-outdoor-bird-closer-spring-wooden-stainless-steel-slingshot/32660223871.html


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those look really good. I'll check out this one is have coming and see how I like it before I take the plunge. 
Maybe if somebody wants to make an order and needs an add on to get free shipping or something they can hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Mailed it this morning with an expected arrival date of Saturday. Yes this one came from China off eBay. With about a 4 week shipping process. It has the green bands it came with tied on with one of those tiny little pouches but did well shooting 3/8 and better shooting 5/16. That little nail head fork is a natural aiming sight aid. If I was a wood carver, this one would make a great pattern for a carved frame. It is thick enough to give a nice ergo grip.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> Mailed it this morning with an expected arrival date of Saturday. Yes this one came from China off eBay. With about a 4 week shipping process. It has the green bands it came with tied on with one of those tiny little pouches but did well shooting 3/8 and better shooting 5/16. That little nail head fork is a natural aiming sight aid. If I was a wood carver, this one would make a great pattern for a carved frame. It is thick enough to give a nice ergo grip.


Yep, aiming with a feihu is as intuitive as it can be. The only drawback I've found, is that they aren't suited for a fixed anchor due to their narrow fork width. 
I gather that MJ is shooting floating anchor, so it will be a perfect fit for him.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks again, man!
Yeah, I'll tie on some of the simple shot die cut bands I have coming. They're about 10" active length, so I can get 3/4 buttafly with them.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> > I realize OP has been taken care of but in response to his question, I don't think Feihu style slingshots are available through US sellers. I've only seen them on eBay, Aliexpress, and GZK. They always seem to be sellers based out of China.
> ...


The ones that Fowler caries are very nice and do indeed have Fiehu fork style forks. I bought 4 of them (2 Red & 2 Blue) when GZK had them. I think they are well worth the money being made of TC21 titanium and G-10 and all exhibit outstanding build quality. If you want to experience the way the classic Fiehu models feel in the hand, the one Fowler carries will not give you that feel. Still a great slingshot and I think fairly cheap for what they are. The shape on these is symmetrical from front to back meaning the only difference between the shooter side and target side is determined by how you band it. The classic Fiehu fork handle feels a lot better in my hand than these. I appreciate the material quality a lot but it's not near as comfortable in the hand as the classic shape. When GZK stocked these he only offered blue or red but had pictures of one on gray. I asked him to find me the gray ones if possible as they were discontinued.

GZK found me two beautiful gray ones that are a bit smaller and have a stainless core instead of titanium. The gray ones do have an obviously shaped front and back. I really love them but the handle shape is still different than the classic models. Short story. The G-10 and titanium or G-10 and stainless models have nothing less than perfect craftsmanship but they do not follow the shape of the classic design. Please don't take this wrong, I'm glad I own them all and would happily buy them again for the build quality and beauty alone. I just prefer the feel of the traditional shape in my hand. All I have that follow the traditional handle shape at present are molded HDPE that cost under $5 but they feel and shoot fantastic.

I will be buying a wooden one with stainless fork caps in the near future to retain the classic shape in a more traditional build.

I also have one of each color of the POM (Delrin) ones that Alfred E.M. linked to from Aliexpress. The finish on them is smooth but they do not have a slippery feeling to them. They follow the traditional shaped handle and being solid POM you could run over them with a truck and cause no damage. They are not as flashy as the G-10 and titanium models but are very comfortable to shoot and about as indestructible as any slingshot can be. If they stocked the coffee color I would have bought that one as well.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> RenegadeShooter said:
> 
> 
> > Mailed it this morning with an expected arrival date of Saturday. Yes this one came from China off eBay. With about a 4 week shipping process. It has the green bands it came with tied on with one of those tiny little pouches but did well shooting 3/8 and better shooting 5/16. That little nail head fork is a natural aiming sight aid. If I was a wood carver, this one would make a great pattern for a carved frame. It is thick enough to give a nice ergo grip.
> ...


I shoot mine with a fixed anchor. If you mean point of impact will be high (by a lot sometimes) at 10 meters you are perfectly correct. I shoot with a traditional archery style anchor and can hit just as well with the narrow forks as wide forks. I just figure out how high the impact point is and compensate by aiming low. It does take a couple or three shots to get dialed in after shooting a wide fork but it's doable and with some practice it's highly repeatable. I need to learn to shoot with a floating anchor but until I start shooting outdoors again I'm sticking with what I know puts all the balls in the barrel safely. Unless of course I have a moment of stupidity like a few nights ago and decide to see what happens if I tried holding the slingshot vertical just once.... once was enough. I don't need to pee on that electric fence again.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The traditional shape is definitely what I'm after. I'll post pics of the one I have coming when I get it and see what you think.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> The traditional shape is definitely what I'm after. I'll post pics of the one I have coming when I get it and see what you think.


If it's HDPE it's most likely like this one which is now under $4 on Aliexpress but it's what you are looking for for the traditional handle.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Floor-price-sales-outdoor-shooting-competition-multi-purpose-portable-plastic-slingshot/32878545117.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2c2b2e0eUEH6Ui


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Here are one set of the red and blue G-10 and titanium ones like Fowler has. In between them is the pair of gray ones GZK got me. The gray one on the left is viewed from target side and the gray one on the right is viewed from shooter side. The gray ones are a closer to the traditional shape but still not quite there. The red and blue ones could be turned over and you would see absolutely no difference from one side to the other. They are not uncomfortable but are not close to the great feel of the classic style. As nice as these look to me, the plastic one feels far better in my hands.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those are very cool!
I went ahead and ordered one of the black plastic ones. Hard not to for $3.35. I even sprung for the e-packet, so delivery window is 12-20 days.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> Those are very cool!
> I went ahead and ordered one of the black plastic ones. Hard not to for $3.35. I even sprung for the e-packet, so delivery window is 12-20 days.


I didn't actually order any from that seller but ordered a couple little 5 or 6 dollar mini slings that looked like BB shooters. They messaged me that they could not get them and asked if I saw anything else in their store I would accept or if I wanted a refund. I just sent them back their link to the plastic Fiehu fork in a message and told them swapping for those would be fine. They sent me from 2 to 3 of them for every one they didn't have so I ended up with this pile. Certainly a trustworthy seller.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> Those are very cool!
> I went ahead and ordered one of the black plastic ones. Hard not to for $3.35. I even sprung for the e-packet, so delivery window is 12-20 days.


They are also molded HDPE. You can't put a band heavy enough on them to ever bend or break them. May be mass produced moldings but they would last a couple of lifetimes. If you site down your bands you will love them!!


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

I've read a multitude of older posts bad mouthing Chinese frames and those who dare buy the cheap Chinese slingshots. Now since the June World Tournament seems like everyone is jumping on the band wagon and buying up all the cheap Chinese slingshots they can justify adding to their collection. Yeah, I know, I bought a couple of them myself.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

RenegadeShooter said:


> I've read a multitude of older posts bad mouthing Chinese frames and those who dare buy the cheap Chinese slingshots. Now since the June World Tournament seems like everyone is jumping on the band wagon and buying up all the cheap Chinese slingshots they can justify adding to their collection. Yeah, I know, I bought a couple of them myself.


If ya like and have poor taste and Bill Gates money they have expensive slingshots too.

Here's one you won't find in my collection 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1PC-Powerful-Pure-Titanium-Slingshot-Sling-Catapult-Slingshot-EDC-Outdoor-Hunting-Camping-Arc-Arch-Travel-Set/32903305296.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.57ef2e0eIomPJI

I've owned cars that cost less.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Fiveshooter said:


> RenegadeShooter said:
> 
> 
> > I've read a multitude of older posts bad mouthing Chinese frames and those who dare buy the cheap Chinese slingshots. Now since the June World Tournament seems like everyone is jumping on the band wagon and buying up all the cheap Chinese slingshots they can justify adding to their collection. Yeah, I know, I bought a couple of them myself.
> ...


That's a good deal once you figure in the $4 coupon!! Oh yeah.. and it's "powerful"!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > RenegadeShooter said:
> ...


It's "on sale" too. If it were $20 I'd still think it's as ugly as a pig's butt.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Wood Craft has a frame for about $15 or so.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

RenegadeShooter said:


> I've read a multitude of older posts bad mouthing Chinese frames and those who dare buy the cheap Chinese slingshots. Now since the June World Tournament seems like everyone is jumping on the band wagon and buying up all the cheap Chinese slingshots they can justify adding to their collection. Yeah, I know, I bought a couple of them myself.


The issue has been with cheap clones of domestic designs, not with Chinese frames. Support for Dankung slingshots on this forum goes way back.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

M.J said:


> RenegadeShooter said:
> 
> 
> > I've read a multitude of older posts bad mouthing Chinese frames and those who dare buy the cheap Chinese slingshots. Now since the June World Tournament seems like everyone is jumping on the band wagon and buying up all the cheap Chinese slingshots they can justify adding to their collection. Yeah, I know, I bought a couple of them myself.
> ...


There seems to be an issue regarding the safety and quality of materials of Chinese frames such as cheap alloys vs. real metal causing breakage and fork damage or face damage. I've seen posts and watched videos that suggest and highly recommend putting Chinese frames in a vise and pulling on them to see if they will break. Does anyone follow this advice or do they just take the safety or strength of the Chinese frames on face value.....guess that could be considered a pun or play on words....I value my face more than trusting such cheap frames. Even though I have bought a couple of them but trusted them only with light bands.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > RenegadeShooter said:
> ...


1. It's easy to distinguish between pot metal and stainless steel frames, so no issues there. At least for the experienced eye.
2. The HDPE Chinese frames are....really strong. At least the one I got from the piaoyu store is capable of the strongest bands one can pull.
I would say that if someone carefully chooses before he buys, there's no issue


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

skropi said:


> RenegadeShooter said:
> 
> 
> > Mailed it this morning with an expected arrival date of Saturday. Yes this one came from China off eBay. With about a 4 week shipping process. It has the green bands it came with tied on with one of those tiny little pouches but did well shooting 3/8 and better shooting 5/16. That little nail head fork is a natural aiming sight aid. If I was a wood carver, this one would make a great pattern for a carved frame. It is thick enough to give a nice ergo grip.
> ...


What does the fork width have to do with a shooter's anchor point? I shoot with a fixed anchor and I have had no problems with any Feihu frames I've tried.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

3danman said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > RenegadeShooter said:
> ...


Well, for me at least, anchoring very high isn't comfortable. I guess one can just shoot weaker bands and solve this partially though.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I think Skropi is talking about fork reference aiming with narrow forks.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

skropi said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Oh, I guess a floating anchor would allow for a more flexible reference point. Hadn't thought about that, thanks.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Those are very cool!
> ...


Do you need to find a home for one? I am curious to try this style. Wouldn't mind a little trade or something.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

SlingNerd said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


All already given away except for the one I shoot regularly. It's not even possible to ship one in the USA for the price they sell them for delivered.

There is a wait involved but for under $4 it's worth it.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Floor-price-sales-outdoor-shooting-competition-multi-purpose-portable-plastic-slingshot/32878545117.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.47a92e0erS7HjV


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

RenegadeShooter said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > RenegadeShooter said:
> ...


It really is easy to spot zinc frames. They are mostly chrome plated and I can generally spot it in the pictures in a listing. You can sometimes find real stainless steel for under $10. These from Amazon available with prime shipping were only $9 and some change back when first bought one but I absolutely promise you it is real stainless steel. There is not a band that a human can pull that would break it. There are also several that are real stainless steel on Aliexpress.

Here is a good one from Amazon for cheap. But it's slightly over $10 right now.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073GS15RG/?coliid=I2Q4M39BNQ7YU4&colid=1XY1M24VWYIR6&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Here is a lower end small frame I have bought on Aliexpress that I am sure is real stainless.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Quality-304-Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-Catapult-Pocket-Outdoor-Hunting-Airsoft-Game-Sling-Shot-Adult-Hunting/32808508993.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3c882e0eyxHD8K

If you want real stainless steel and a beautiful piece this is one I highly recommend. It costs substantially more but I have never seen any maker from the USA, or UK that puts such a perfect finish on metal as this one. I have bought a few and a friend has also bought one. They are absolutely beautiful and you can tell by the 365 gram weight it's solid stainless. They shoot every bit as good as they look. Probably a little heavy for regular carry but nice to just shoot around home.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-High-Quality-304-Stainless-Steel-Flat-Rubber-Band-professional-For-hunting-Outdoor-Rubber-Band-Catapult/32829817475.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.512b4c4dS98olI

GZK only sells safe slingshots but he ships free expedited on any order $59 or over so some of his prices are higher than you can find at some other places.

https://trade.onloon.net/products?categoryId=a2f89869198a435bb4ab00452f1b9b61&shopId=1497417766388

Wu Jim is another trusted seller that will not sell anything unsafe and his shipping although free with most orders can take two or three weeks.

https://trade.onloon.net/products?categoryId=547b67199111483196f3ddc65aa1c67a&shopId=1507878394807&p=1&type=priceLow

There is also Dankung of course and they were one of the first if not the first Chinese sellers that realized many slingshots coming out of China are unsafe and Dankung only sells slingshots that are safe. If they call it stainless it really is stainless.

http://www.dankung.com/outdoor-products/field_category/dankung-has-best-slingshots

Many of the slingshots that are not really unique to Dankung can be found much cheaper from Aliexpress and at least in the USA I get about the same shipping speed from either. You most definitely need to know what you are looking at to stay away from zinc as there are plenty of zinc slings for sale listed on Aliexpress but the same can be said for Amazon these days. If you can't tell by looking it's a good idea to avoid metal slingshots with prices that look too good to be true from Aliexpress or Amazon. Amazon puts the information in the listing the seller gives them so if the seller calls zinc "stainless steel" so does Amazon. Zinc is indeed very dangerous as it can suddenly snap off under pressure rather than just bend and some people have already been hurt this way. If you are looking for something safe that is really cheap it's better to stay with the poly slingshots on Aliexpress. If you can tell what you are looking at in the listing, you can find some really nice stainless slingshots for not much money at all there.

The listing below is a good example of a chrome plated zinc slingshot being listed as stainless steel. Take a good look at the pictures and you should be able to tell it is chrome plated. There is no reason to plate stainless steel. Avoid these and anything that looks suspicious to you.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Brand-Stainless-Steel-Power-Hunting-Camping-Slingshot-Outdoor-Sport-Catapult-Rubber/32649433396.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.155.48b95d18xj9feA&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_204_10130_5727215_318_10547_10546_10059_10884_10548_5727315_10545_10887_10696_100031_10084_10083_10103_10618_452_10307_532,searchweb201603_60,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=f934d334-9919-4ac3-a74c-48374bf45a2b-22&algo_pvid=f934d334-9919-4ac3-a74c-48374bf45a2b&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

As far as issues with slingshots, as everyone has stated, it is only with the metal variants. You really have to keep or use a close eye on them. Many have given pointers on how to do that above.

I was surprised that a traditional Feihu was so small. It can be covered entirely by most hands with the fork tips sitting right under your fingertips. Since I do not frame reference, I had no problem at all dialing it in.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

bigdh2000 said:


> As far as issues with slingshots, as everyone has stated, it is only with the metal variants. You really have to keep or use a close eye on them. Many have given pointers on how to do that above.
> 
> I was surprised that a traditional Feihu was so small. It can be covered entirely by most hands with the fork tips sitting right under your fingertips. Since I do not frame reference, I had no problem at all dialing it in.


Are you shooting them long or short draw? I also find them extremely comfortable!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

skropi said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as issues with slingshots, as everyone has stated, it is only with the metal variants. You really have to keep or use a close eye on them. Many have given pointers on how to do that above.
> ...


Both.


----------

